# Looking for a Kayak



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

I am looking for a good little kayak to turn into a duck boat. Does anyone have an old kayak just sitting in their garage that they would be willing to part with for a reasonable price? PM me with any information. Thanks. I am looking for something 10' or smaller.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

GreenFletchings said:


> I am looking for a good little kayak to turn into a duck boat. Does anyone have an old kayak just sitting in their garage that they would be willing to part with for a reasonable price? PM me with any information. Thanks. I am looking for something 10' or smaller.


I would also be open to anyone selling a canoe.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

PM sent.


----------

